# Early Season!



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Well we just finished up seeding wheat today the 26 of APRIL! Last year we didn't even get into the field in april. If the season opens early again this year I have a feeling alot more fields are going to be opened up :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That would be nice. Our early season last year was a waste of time.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds great!! We had just finished up down here with only a few hundred acres last week early I think, and we only got stuck six times!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

only 6, that's not bad


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got stuck today trying to disc to get ready for a food plot. That is great guys are getting crops in this early, that should be really nice for the early honkers!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

They will be harvesting grain the begining part of july where I hunt. Birds should pattern like its sept. not august. The past two seasons the patterning has been the hardest part with jumping from fresh cut field to fresh cut field, this year with a lot of fields cut for a month or so before season should be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you make that sound so easy, LOL Let's hope it's better than this year


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We just got done with the wheat yesterday, only 1800 acres this year, so it went pretty fast.

nd, what will they be harvesting in the beginning of July?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> We just got done with the wheat yesterday, only 1800 acres this year, so it went pretty fast.


By Battle Lake?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

North Dakota. My old boss there already had his 200 of wheat in almost a week ago.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

What kind of question is that BL? Your a "farmer" or are you trying to call me out on somthing?


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

:huh: Maybe hes only been around the farm for the past 2 summers and late combinings all he knows? :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just trying to figure out what there is to harvest that early and I can't think of anything. Winter wheat could possibly be started late in July, buckwheat is August, Canola and/or rapeseed is late July or early August, but I haven't heard or seen waterfowl go into that, flax usually starts in August, unless they were going to bale it, but that would be in mid-July, not early. Crambe possibly could be started in late July, but I'm not familiar with it. Alfalfa should have at least one cutting by then. So please inform me of what people would be harvesting that early. Because I can't find anything.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tikkat3 said:


> :huh: Maybe hes only been around the farm for the past 2 summers and late combinings all he knows? :beer:


I was pretty much born in a tractor, so I know a thing or two about farming. Not everything and I will be the first to admit that.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

So you were trying to call me out....Well 411 I was "almost" born In a tractor as well and worked the land for years and chose to leave I now work year round building farm equipment for a small shop, so I happen to run into real farmers on a daily basis..winter wheat will be long gone by aug.15th. In the area I hunt there is already wheat and barley fields that were planted this spring that have 11" growth, there is guna be plenty of fields down by july 15th mark my words. Anything else you wanna call me on while your at it?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

11" growth? Wow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What's a "real farmer"? :rollin:

I never said that the winter wheat will still be standing August 15, I was just pointing out the general starting times for harvesting certain crops that come off early. Don't get your panties up in a bunch again.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I find it very hard to believe that the spring wheat and barley is at 11 inches. Explain how it can be that tall when they have only been seeding for 2 to 3 weeks. Even the winter wheat won't have that much of a head start. Yes it was an early spring, but not that early.

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/plantsci/sm ... w564-3.gif


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Pm me ur cell number and ill send ya a pic tomorow if you don't believe me.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Hell post it here I d be curious to see some that high already... Thats pretty impressive


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Please post it here. There are alot more people curious then just me. I have talked to people from Grand Forks to Langdon, to Devils Lake, and no one has seen or heard of wheat and barley that high.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, throw it up here and give a general location if ya would? It takes over a month to get to 11" high, well into the tillering stages. Very few farmers have been done with wheat for more than a 2 weeks or so.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I can tell you its in ND and that's all I'm saying, I'm taking the pic with my cell and if BL wants to post it he can. As far as I'm concerned maybe you guys need to push away from the computer and go for a drive.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Push away from the computer? I work on 2 different farms in 2 completely different locations, there is quite a bit of driving time involved in that. So yeah I think I have seen a large majority of fields, and have not seen a single spring wheat field over 5 inches. I would be worried about that picture being from last year if I were BL. :eyeroll:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

BL
i know we have had our scuffles in the past, but i agree with ya on this one, won't be much down by early july.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Your stirring the pot pretty good GHND! hahahaha better not give your location where you work! That 11" wheat is in our farms fields! I'll get em posted asap!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't worry shutty I don't believe in name dropping.

Just like two springs ago you guys were callin me out on the corn fields not being cut in march before the snow geese got here, everyone was 100% sure they'd be cut in may when it was dry long after the geese were gone, and you were wrong. Mark my words there will be PLENTY of cut fields in july. To be continued.....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still haven't received a picture. Or are you still searching for an old picture. :rollin: :rollin:

If your talking about cut fields, yes, the alfalfa fields and hay fields will be cut and that's it. Unless for some reason it was a very, very, very, dry summer, then maybe some people will cut wheat and barley, but its way to early to say that's the case.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, there will be fields cut in july, as in mid to late july. There is very little to almost no chance that they will be cut in early july as you said.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

just when I thought people couldnt find anything more to bicker about on here. 
I have found one common denominator though, BLHunter you seem to be in the middle of dang near every argument/bickering match on this site.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Without a picture, I find it ALMOST impossible to believe the statement of 11" growth already. If the statement is true (picture please), its one random farmer. I wouldnt put it past some nut job to have planted wheat and/or barley in the middle of March.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Even if someone was able to get into the field in March, the soil was too cold for germination, there was still alot of nights that got below freezing, so even if it did germinate it would be killed by frost. Yes wheat and barely will regrow, but you will lose overall quality of the grain and finally insurance didn't start till the second weekend in April I believe, so why would someone gamble like that?

If there is wheat or barely that tall right now, every scientist would be there and talking about it and looking into the genetics of the that grain and there would be a huge commotion about it. Haven't seen or heard about it either in the paper, Internet (other then here) or on the TV.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Never recieved a picture and he had two days. :huh: :lame:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

[quoteYour stirring the pot pretty good GHND! hahahaha better not give your location where you work! That 11" wheat is in our farms fields! I'll get em posted asap!][/quote]

id take a pea field harvested in late july early august over your AMAZING winter wheat harvested in early july anyday!!! i dont know why were *****ing theres gonna be plenty off by opener so to me it's pointless to brag about it!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well it's early July!!! ive driving from NE ND to New Town and to Bismarck within the last week. NO SIGN of anything close to harvesting!! According to goosehunternd there should be combines rolling already!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it said IN July not BY July.....so he has 29 more days to be wrong!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

read his post "beginning part of july"!! so i must have interpreted that wrong!! from now on the beginning part of the month encompasses the whole month! gotcha! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> They will be harvesting grain the begining part of july where I hunt.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

not trying to pick a fight, but he said some pretty brave things to people who have been living in north dakota there whole life and have Rarely seen harvesting that early! especially following two winters like we have had.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahh i had to read further up he sais, In july, the 15th of july, and then again the beginning part of July so its hard to know which day he wants to pick! :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

A farmer I know finished planting potatoes this weekend and is cutting barley this coming week. Was at lake of the woods this weekend and on the way up saw quite a few fields that looked like they were ready to go around the donaldson/karlstad areas


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

We have a couple fields that are starting to turn now but Im guessing that its going to be at least a few weeks. No worries though its off in august for sure


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Anyone know if the season is opening on the 14th like Sodak?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Haven't heard for sure, but my guess is it will be opening on the 14th or 13th. Doesn't early season usually open on a friday morning?


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i thought i read Sodak was opening on Sept. 5th??


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

drakespanker12 said:


> i thought i read Sodak was opening on Sept. 5th??


They are having an early 'early' season this year starting in august for most of the counties in the Northeast part of the state to try and make some of the farmer's complaining of crop damage happy. For other counties the sept season is still on and for the rest of the state opens on regular season.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Doesn't early season usually open on a friday morning?


fisky fisky fisky!!! opened the 15th the last two years one was friday, last year was a saturday! i have a feelin it'll be the 15th again with it being a sunday this year. I dont think the G&F really cares if they start it on a weekend "so more people can go" it has to do with the days the federal goverenment allows it to be open and any days in august don't count against that.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

as far as barely/ winter wheat i traveled to fargo for the shrine bowl this past weekend and saw a field swathed near casselton and a few dozen fields ready to go within 7 -10 days id say the red river valley is for sure ahead of the rest of the state from what i saw. so goosehunternd ill give mid-july!!!! :beer:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

There is a fair amount of PP out in many areas that might change up the early season patterns of the birds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Been at three elevators and have talked to people from Beach, Chasely, Streeter, Gackle, Medina, McKlusky, and some other towns but I wasn't able to see the side of their semi and it looks like people will start dessicating in about a week or two on the wheat. I don't go to any barley elevators so I don't know how that is looking.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

if the fields in nd are like mn they will be starting to come off in the next week or so......a majority of the field will be off by augest i would say if not then a week into aug at the latest! goose hunter nd wasnt bs'in about the 11" wheat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Winter wheat is being combined and from the farm report is a pretty good crop. Once it dries out the wheat and barley will be off the fields. So much for being done in the middle of July. :roll:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

my buddy is finishing up his 500 acres of wheat today. baling in a few days, chisel plow after that, then the manure, then the geese. 8)


----------

